# Aquasoil Equivalent Substrate



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

what about this stuff?
http://www.dallasbonsai.com/store/calcined_clay.html
it has a nicer color.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I was under the impression that Aquasoil contains NPK fertilizers. For just hardened clay, SMS or Oil-Dri would be a similar substitute as well.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

homie,

in one of your links, the author implies that akadama "melts" over time. is it another florabase?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

milesm said:


> homie,
> 
> in one of your links, the author implies that akadama "melts" over time. is it another florabase?


You're right. I know JamesC is testing akadama so it should be interesting to monitor his progress. Aside from clouding the water, I don't know how detrimental melting would be to plant growth itself. If you were to use say 2" of akadema with 2" of Schultz Aquatic Soil, I know SAS does not melt like flora base, you may still(just speculating here) end up with about 2" of SAS after all the akadma has melted and the plants should remain uneffected. The melting flora base would likely combine with mulm enriching the SAS and possibly being of benefit to plant growth. I have thought of experimenting with 50% florabase or Akadama mixed with 50% Schultz Aquatic Soil and capped with maybe 1.5" of peasize gravel, just to test the idea.

I know some people have posted about capping florabase with Eco-Complete with excellent long term results and no side effects of melting.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Could you fire up your poop to 2000F? and use it or will it just burn?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

frozenbarb said:


> Could you fire up your poop to 2000F? and use it or will it just burn?


 Poop burns. Havent you ever seen a Viet Nam movie? They use diesel fuel for a catalyst and it then burns down to nothing. Oh, and it smells like **** when it burns.. LOL


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

Homer_Simpson said:


> You're right. I know JamesC is testing akadama so it should be interesting to monitor his progress. Aside from clouding the water, I don't know how detrimental melting would be to plant growth itself. If you were to use say 2" of akadema with 2" of Schultz Aquatic Soil, I know SAS does not melt like flora base, you may still(just speculating here) end up with about 2" of SAS after all the akadma has melted and the plants should remain uneffected. The melting flora base would likely combine with mulm enriching the SAS and possibly being of benefit to plant growth. I have thought of experimenting with 50% florabase or Akadama mixed with 50% Schultz Aquatic Soil and capped with maybe 1.5" of peasize gravel, just to test the idea.


i don't think you need the pea gravel--wouldn't it eventually sink, leaving you with SAS? pulling up rooted plants would also bring it up.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

milesm said:


> i don't think you need the pea gravel--wouldn't it eventually sink, leaving you with SAS? pulling up rooted plants would also bring it up.


IME, the SAS is really light, so once the florabase melts, the pea gravel should add some weight to the SAS even if the pea gravel mixes into the SAS. In theory, this should keep the plants firmly rooted and keep them from getting disloged due to a reduction in substrate from the breakdown of the florabase.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

Homer_Simpson said:


> IME, the SAS is really light, so once the florabase melts, the pea gravel should add some weight to the SAS even if the pea gravel mixes into the SAS. In theory, this should keep the plants firmly rooted and keep them from getting disloged due to a reduction in substrate from the breakdown of the florabase.


is the color of your pea gravel compatible with that of SAS? something to think about.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

milesm said:


> is the color of your pea gravel compatible with that of SAS? something to think about.



Good point.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

fshfanatic said:


> Poop burns. Havent you ever seen a Viet Nam movie? They use diesel fuel for a catalyst and it then burns down to nothing. Oh, and it smells like **** when it burns.. LOL


what vietnam movie have you been watching?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just about everyone ever made.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

like in Platoon, in what scene did they burn poop? haha


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> like in Platoon, in what scene did they burn poop? haha


When they were pulling those huge cans out of the outhouses and then buirning them. When Charlie Sheen had that bandage on his face.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I forgot about that one..


----------

